# Montreal bomb scare cleared, gunman targets cop - CTV



## Yrys (17 Apr 2008)

Montreal bomb scare cleared, gunman targets cop



> Police are allowing residents in a Montreal neighborhood to return home after a bomb scare and attempted attack on one of their neighbours -- a well-known retired police officer.
> 
> Major crimes commander Andre Bouchard was apparently targeted by an armed man Thursday shortly after 7 a.m. According to reports, Bouchard opened his door to see someone brandishing a high-powered automatic weapon. He fled back inside and called 911. Bouchard said the suspect fled the scene by car and may have left a package under a vehicle in Bouchard's driveway. _At least 10 police cruisers had descended upon the area and about 30 houses in the neighbourhood were evacuated._
> 
> ...



_That _ may qualify as a raid.

Wow, that seem strange in Montréal.

Mr.Bouchard might be know to a lot of francophones, he was the policeman making comments on  police events for a while in television.


----------

